# Flackernde Power LED



## fischkrampf (15. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht genau was an meinem Rechner nicht stimmt.

Die Power LED blinkt in unregelmäßigen Intervallen. Manchmal bleibt sie auch sekundenlang komplett aus, dann flackert sie, oder bleibt ca. 1 minute wieder an.

Schonmal vorweg: Der Rechner befindet sich nicht im Stdby Modus.
Ich kann eigentlich auch ein Wackelkontakt ausschließen. Die LED ist zwar nicht die originale, aber wenn ich am Kabel wackle, zeigt das keine Auswirkungen auf die Diode.

Mein MB ist ein Epox 8kra2+. Kann dieses vielleicht einen Schaden haben, der den Effekt hervorruft?

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Whizzly (17. November 2003)

Hi,
die Frage ist:
Hast du überhaupt ein Problem?  
also wenn nur deine LED blinkt, würd ich das als Bagatelle abtun, bzw auf einen Wackler aufm MB schliessen, ich würde mir auf jeden Fall keine Sorgen machen 
ein Mainboard nur wegen der LED austauschen is glaub ich übertrieben... Hast du sonst keine Einschränkungen im normalen Arbeitsbetrieb?

schönen Tag noch
whizzly
[edit]
@tim: verdammt guter einfall, bin nichtmal ich drauf gekommen, könnte echt gut möglich sein 
[/edit]


----------



## Tim C. (17. November 2003)

Bist du dir 100% sicher, dass die PowerLED auch auf dem Mainboard an den Anschluss für die PowerLED angeschlossen ist und nicht an die HDD-LED ? Das Flacker-Muster hört sich nämlich schwer nach dem einer Festplatten-LED an.


----------



## fischkrampf (17. November 2003)

Ich bin sicher, weil

1. leuchtet die hdd led auch
2. leuchtet sie in einem anderen 
Takt

Kann es vielleicht daran liegen dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist?

bye


----------



## Whizzly (17. November 2003)

Hi nochmal

also wenn es am Netztel liegen würde, dann denke ich würd erst dein Rechner abkacken, bevor die LEDs flackern  

Du kannst ja mal deine Hardware posten, dann können wir spekulieren...
Evtl ne andere LED ausprobieren, wenn möglich, die Dinger können auch kaputt gehn (obwohls mir noch nich passiert is  )

Schönen Abend einstweilen 

Whizzly


----------



## fischkrampf (17. November 2003)

Wie gesagt, ein Epox 8KRA2+.

Ich werde es jetz mal mit einem anderen Netzteil versuchen. ist sowieso schon bestellt...

bye


----------



## Sven Fischer (17. November 2003)

Mal ne Frage an den Menschenverstand: Wenn das Nezteil Schwankungen hat, wie lange funktioniert dann ein Rechner ohne Storm?

Mein Tip: gar nicht, es sei denn meine Hamster geben ziehmlich gas!


----------



## Whizzly (17. November 2003)

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe  

@fisch, also wenn dein Rechner nur aus dem Mainboard besteht, dann geht ja sowieso nichts  
Zumindest die Wattzahl deines Netzteils wäre hilfreich gewesen, aber wie gesagt, bevor die LEDS aus Strommangel flackern, flackert eher der M0nitor (also dein Rechner kackt ab   )

Du musst dir schon helfen lassen wollen 

Schönen abend noch


----------

